# Registrierung Script



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo ich bin der neue hier und habe auch gleich eine frage. undzwar ich habe ihr ein login system gefunden was mir sehr gut gefällt aber meine frage ist wie können sich die leute bei mir anmelden? also einloggen ist ja jetzt kein problem mehr aber man muß sich ja erst regisrtieren. nun habe ich seit zwei tagen schon probiert er selbst zu machen bzw nach so einem script zu suchen aber ich habe leider nichts gefunden nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt wo ich so ein script herbekomme oder wo ich mir das durchlesen kann wie man sowas selber macht. aufjedenfall soll es zu dem login script passen was ich hier gefunden habe. ich bedank mich schonmal im vorraus liebe grüße brian
ps es ist wirklich wichtig das ich es so schnell wie möglich bekomme.


----------



## Lastaffair (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich weiß ja nicht ob dir das hilft aber mit dem haber ich vor einer Zeit mal angefangen.

http://www.php-resource.de/tutorials/read/38/1/

 Gruß Lastaffair


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo vielen Dank für diesen Link aber ein Login script habe ich schon mir gehlt nurnoch das wo sich die benutzter registrieren können. Liebe Grüße Brian


----------



## Lastaffair (29. Januar 2005)

Ja wenn du schon ein Loginskript hast wo ist dann dein Problem. Zum registireieren machst du dann nur noch ein Formular, dann lässt du das ganze in eine Datenbank eintragen und dann ist es OK. Dein Loginskrip überprüft dann, ob der Benutzer und das Passwort dann eben in der Datenbank ist wenn ja dann lässt du Ihn durch wenn nicht dann eben eine Felhermeldung ausgeben.


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

mh also wie jetzt? da wo sich die leute anloggen das hab ich aber wenn jetzt ein ganz neuer user zu mir kommt der muß sich ja erst anmelden und das such ich


----------



## Lastaffair (29. Januar 2005)

Joa das ist mir schon klar. Aber dann mach das doch selber. Ich denke das bekommst du nicht fertig.

   Das kannst du aber wie folgt machen.

   Mach doch einfach mal ein Formular z.B. mit den Feldern:

   - Name
   - Nachname
   - Alter
   - Passwort
   - usw...

 Dann mach ein PHP Skript und trag die Daten in eine Datenbank ein. Du weißt ja was eine Datenbank ist oder bzw. du hast eine zu verfügung 

 Joa dann geb noch aus, dass alle Daten erfolgreich in die Datenbank eingetragen wirden sind und dann kann er sich über dein Loginskript einloggen.

   Hast du das jetzt verstanden oder immer noch nicht?

   Gruß Lastaffair

  EDIT:

  Hier noch wie das aussehen könnte:


```
<?php
  		$sql = "INSERT INTO test 
  				(
  					name,
 					vorname,
  					alter,
  					plz,
  					ort,
 					nickname,
 					passwort
  				)
  				VALUES
  				(
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["name"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["vorname"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["alter"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["plz"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["ort"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["nickname"]) . "',
 		 		'" . addslashes($_POST["passwort"]) . "',
  					NOW()
  				)
  				";
  		mysql_query($sql) OR die(mysql_error());
  		?>
  
  
  
  <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
  <html>
  <head>
  <title>Test</title>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
  </head>
  
  <body>
  <form name="form1" method="post" action="test.php">
    <table width="50%"  border="0">
  	<tr>
  	  <td width="23%" height="30">Name:</td>
  	  <td width="77%"><input name="name" type="text" id="name" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="29"><p>Vorname:</p>	  </td>
  	  <td><input name="vorname" type="text" id="vorname" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="29">Alter:</td>
  	  <td><input name="alter" type="text" id="alter" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="28">PLZ:</td>
  	  <td><input name="plz" type="text" id="plz" size="5"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="30">ORT:</td>
  	  <td><input name="ort" type="text" id="ort" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="29">Nickname:</td>
  	  <td><input name="nickname" type="text" id="nickname" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  	  <td height="27">Passwort</td>
  	  <td><input name="passwort" type="text" id="passwort" size="30"></td>
  	</tr>
    </table>
  </form>
  </body>
  </html>
```
 
 ACHTUNG: Das ist nur ein ganz einfaches Skript


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

ja und morgen erstell ich schon selber die ganzen scripte und übermorgen bin ich programierer  wenn das alles so einfach wäre genau das ist ja mein problem wie genau geht das? was für befehle muß ich nehmen usw


----------



## Lastaffair (29. Januar 2005)

Hi,

 schau dir das mal an, was ich dir oben gerade mal noch gemacht habe. Das kannst du nun auch an deines anpassen. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst dann melde dich einfach nochmals.

 Gruß Lastaffair


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

danke danke. ich habe es jetzt mal hochgeladen und dann bekomm ich folgene meldung
You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'alter, plz, ort,


----------



## Oliver Gringel (29. Januar 2005)

Dann ist wohl ein Fehler im SQL-Statement. Wäre hilfreich, wenn du das Query auch mal posten würdest.


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

habe jetzt gerade das hier gefunden und finde es sehr gut das geht auch bei mir nur das problem ist das wenn man sich abmeldet gleich aus der datenbank draußen ist also sich dann komlett neu anmelden mußt. und dann würde ich es gerne auch noch so haben wie bei dem anderen login script das die daten also die user id usw. dem user angezeigt werden.
hier mal der code
	
	
	



```
<?
# Hier ggf. den Header einfügen!

if	  ($anmelden) { anmelden($fertig, $user, $password1, $password2, $email);}
else if ($abmelden) { abmelden($fertig, $user, $password);}
else if ($forgot)   { forgot($fertig, $email);}
else				{ login($fertig, $user, $password);}

# hier ggf. den Footer einfügen!
?>
 
<?
function inhalt($user) 
{
session_start();
session_register("user");

##################################
#Bauen Sie hier Ihren Inhalt ein!#
#								#
?>

 <b>Geschützter Inhalt!</b>
 
<?
#			  #
#   Ab hier nichts mehr ändern!  #
##################################

}
?>
 
<?
function login($fertig, $user, $password)
{
include("config.php");
if ($fertig) {
$abfrage = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
$reihen = mysql_num_rows($abfrage);
if ($reihen <= 0) {
echo "Unbekannter Benutzername!";
}
else {
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($row->password==$password) {
inhalt($user);
}
else {
echo "Falsches Passwort!";
}
}
}
}
else {
echo "Zum anmelden geht es <a href=\"$PHP_SELF?anmelden=yes\">hier</a> lang!";
echo "<p><h2>Login</h2></p>";
 echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?fertig=yes\">";
 ?>
 <table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Login></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<? 
echo "<p><a href=\"$PHP_SELF?forgot=yes\">Passwort vergessen?</a><br><a href=\"$PHP_SELF?abmelden=yes\">Abmelden</a></p>";
}
}
?>

<?
function anmelden ($fertig, $user, $password1, $password2, $email)
{
include("config.php");
if($fertig) {
 $abfrage1 = mysql_query("SELECT user FROM login");
 while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage1)) {
 if ($row->user==$user) {
 echo "Dieser Benutzer existiert schon!";
 exit;
 }
 }
 if ($user=="" OR $password1=="" OR $password2=="" or $email=="") {
 echo "Sie haben mindestens ein Feld nicht ausgefüllt!";
 }
 else if ($password1!=$password2) {
 echo "Ihr Passwort ist ungleich Ihrer Wiederholung!";
 }
 else { 
 $anfuegen=mysql_query("INSERT INTO login (user, password, email) VALUES ('$user','$password1', '$email')"); 
 echo "Erfolgreich angemeldet! Sie können sich nun einloggen:<br>";
 @login(); 
 }
}
else {
 echo "<h2>Anmelden</h2>";
 echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?anmelden=yes&fertig=yes\">";
 ?>
 <table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password1" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Wiederholen:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password2" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">E-Mail:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="email" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Anmelden></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<? 
}
}
?>
 

<?
function forgot ($fertig, $email)
{
include("config.php");
if ($fertig) {
$abfrage=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM login");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($email==$row->email) { $ismail="true"; } 
}
if ($ismail=="true") {
$password=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM login WHERE email = '$email'");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($password)) {
$nachricht="Hallo $row->user!\n\nIhr Passwort ist:\n\n$row->password\n\nMfG\nAdmin";
}
mail($email, "Passwort", $nachricht, "From: Administrator");
?>
<p>Das Passwort wurde Ihnen erfolgreich an die Adresse <i><? echo $email; ?></i> geschickt!<br>
Rufen Sie Ihre E-Mails ab und loggen Sie sich ein.<br></p>
<?
@login();
}
else { echo "Ihre angegebene E-Mail Adresse wurde nicht gefunden!";}
}
else {
echo "<p><h2>Passwort vergessen</h2><p>";
echo "<p><form method=post action=\"$PHP_SELF?forgot=yes&fertig=yes\">";
?>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
<tr><td><font size="2">E-Mail Adresse:</font></td><td align=center><input type=text name=email></td></tr>
<tr><td colspan="2" align=center><input type=submit value="Schicken!"></td></tr>
</table></form></p>
<?
}
}
?>
 
<?
function abmelden($fertig, $user, $password)
{
include ("config.php");
if($fertig) {
$abfrage = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
$reihen = mysql_num_rows($abfrage);
if ($reihen <= 0) {
echo "Unbekannter Benutzername!";
}
else {
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($row->password==$password) {
$delete = mysql_query ("DELETE FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
echo "Ihre Daten wurden erfolgreich aus der Datenbank entfernt!";
}
else {
echo "Falsches Passwort!";
}
}
}
}
else {
  echo "<p><h2>Abmelden</h2></p>"; 
 echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?abmelden=yes&fertig=yes\">";
 ?>
 <table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Abmelden></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<?
}
}
?>
```


----------



## maxXxXx (29. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab genau des selbe Loginscript und mir dazu selber ein forum gebaut...dazu dann noch ein profil, wo sich der use sein passwort ändern kann, wo seine userid angezeigt wird, sein rang etc... Nen eigenes Private NachrichtenSystem und dann noch ne useranzeige mit suche und nen adminbereich... bin zur Zeit am basteln 

so lern ich grad php... ein loginscript (was für mich vor ca 2 Wochen noch ziemlich schwer war zu erstellen) sollte  ich jetzt eigentlich recht schnell auf die beine stellen können 

Damit der USer sich ausloggen kann und nicht ganz aus der DB vershcwindet musst du nen Logout erstellen, indem die Session gelöscht wird.

Die sieht so aus:
<?php
session_unregister("autor");
?>


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

wenn ich fragen darf wo genau muß ich das einbauen. 
mir ist das voll peinlich das ich euch so viel frage ich hoffe ihr seit nicht sauer ich bin euch echt für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## maxXxXx (29. Januar 2005)

du machst z.B in deiner index.php da wo der inhalt hinkommt, wenn man eingeloggt ist einen link:

<a href=\"logout.php\"> Logout </a>

Dann nimmst du den Code von meinem letztem Post und kopierst ihn in eine neue Textdatei und speicherst sie unter logout.php ab.

Wenn du dich jetzt einloggst, solltest Du einen Link zum Anklicken finden und wenn du drauf klickst, solltest du nichts sehen. Aber die session wurde gelöscht und wenn du die index.php neu aufrufst, wirst du sehen, des du nicht mehr eingeloggt bist.

Dann kannst du halt noch nen Link in die logout.php reinbauen, der wieder zur Index.php führt.. oder ne automatische Weiterleitung, aber des Prinzip ist so !


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

so ich habe mich jetzt eingeloggt und dann wollte ich mich wieder ausloggen und die seite aufrufen die ich gesperrt habe und ich konnte sie aufrufen nun werd ich das nochmal ganz langsam durch gehen


----------



## maxXxXx (29. Januar 2005)

ja, dann liegt der fehler aber woanders. 
Und zwar musst du gaaanz am Anfang der Datei, die du Sperren willst,
folgendes anhängen:

<?
if (!session_is_registered('DEINSESSIONNAME'))
{
die ("Du bist nicht eingeloggt!");
}
?>

DEINSESSIONNAME musst du ersetzen durch den Namen, der in der Index.php steht... irgendwo bei register session und dann sowas in [  ] glaube ich.


Dann wird gecheckt, ob der User, der die gesperrte Datei aufruft, eingeloggt ist, wenn ja, dann darf er die datei sehen, wenn nicht, dann sieht er sie nicht 


PS: Des steht aber auch bei dem Tutorial von dem Loginscript dabei... da hast du wohl einfach nur kopiert und eingefügt und ned gelesen


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

ich benutzte doch jetzt dieses login system weil ich für das was ich hier gefunden habe kein anmelde formular habe

```
<?
# Hier ggf. den Header einfügen!

if	  ($anmelden) { anmelden($fertig, $user, $password1, $password2, $email);}
else if ($abmelden) { abmelden($fertig, $user, $password);}
else if ($forgot)   { forgot($fertig, $email);}
else				{ login($fertig, $user, $password);}

# hier ggf. den Footer einfügen!
?>

<?
function inhalt($user) 
{
session_start();
session_register("user");

##################################
#Bauen Sie hier Ihren Inhalt ein!#
#								#
?>

<b>Geschützter Inhalt!</b>

<?
#			  #
#   Ab hier nichts mehr ändern!  #
##################################

}
?>

<?
function login($fertig, $user, $password)
{
include("config.php");
if ($fertig) {
$abfrage = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
$reihen = mysql_num_rows($abfrage);
if ($reihen <= 0) {
echo "Unbekannter Benutzername!";
}
else {
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($row->password==$password) {
inhalt($user);
}
else {
echo "Falsches Passwort!";
}
}
}
}
else {
echo "Zum anmelden geht es <a href=\"$PHP_SELF?anmelden=yes\">hier</a> lang!";
echo "<p><h2>Login</h2></p>";
echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?fertig=yes\">";
?>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Login></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<? 
echo "<p><a href=\"$PHP_SELF?forgot=yes\">Passwort vergessen?</a><br><a href=\"$PHP_SELF?abmelden=yes\">Abmelden</a></p>";
}
}
?>

<?
function anmelden ($fertig, $user, $password1, $password2, $email)
{
include("config.php");
if($fertig) {
$abfrage1 = mysql_query("SELECT user FROM login");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage1)) {
if ($row->user==$user) {
echo "Dieser Benutzer existiert schon!";
exit;
}
}
if ($user=="" OR $password1=="" OR $password2=="" or $email=="") {
echo "Sie haben mindestens ein Feld nicht ausgefüllt!";
}
else if ($password1!=$password2) {
echo "Ihr Passwort ist ungleich Ihrer Wiederholung!";
}
else { 
$anfuegen=mysql_query("INSERT INTO login (user, password, email) VALUES ('$user','$password1', '$email')"); 
echo "Erfolgreich angemeldet! Sie können sich nun einloggen:<br>";
@login(); 
}
}
else {
echo "<h2>Anmelden</h2>";
echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?anmelden=yes&fertig=yes\">";
?>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password1" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Wiederholen:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password2" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">E-Mail:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="email" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Anmelden></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<? 
}
}
?>


<?
function forgot ($fertig, $email)
{
include("config.php");
if ($fertig) {
$abfrage=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM login");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($email==$row->email) { $ismail="true"; } 
}
if ($ismail=="true") {
$password=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM login WHERE email = '$email'");
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($password)) {
$nachricht="Hallo $row->user!\n\nIhr Passwort ist:\n\n$row->password\n\nMfG\nAdmin";
}
mail($email, "Passwort", $nachricht, "From: Administrator");
?>
<p>Das Passwort wurde Ihnen erfolgreich an die Adresse <i><? echo $email; ?></i> geschickt!<br>
Rufen Sie Ihre E-Mails ab und loggen Sie sich ein.<br></p>
<?
@login();
}
else { echo "Ihre angegebene E-Mail Adresse wurde nicht gefunden!";}
}
else {
echo "<p><h2>Passwort vergessen</h2><p>";
echo "<p><form method=post action=\"$PHP_SELF?forgot=yes&fertig=yes\">";
?>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
<tr><td><font size="2">E-Mail Adresse:</font></td><td align=center><input type=text name=email></td></tr>
<tr><td colspan="2" align=center><input type=submit value="Schicken!"></td></tr>
</table></form></p>
<?
}
}
?>

<?
function abmelden($fertig, $user, $password)
{
include ("config.php");
if($fertig) {
$abfrage = mysql_query ("SELECT * FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
$reihen = mysql_num_rows($abfrage);
if ($reihen <= 0) {
echo "Unbekannter Benutzername!";
}
else {
while ($row = mysql_fetch_object ($abfrage)) {
if ($row->password==$password) {
$delete = mysql_query ("DELETE FROM login WHERE user = '$user'");
echo "Ihre Daten wurden erfolgreich aus der Datenbank entfernt!";
}
else {
echo "Falsches Passwort!";
}
}
}
}
else {
  echo "<p><h2>Abmelden</h2></p>"; 
echo "<form method=\"POST\" action=\"$PHP_SELF?abmelden=yes&fertig=yes\">";
?>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0">
	<tr>
	<td><font size="2">Benutzername:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="text" name="user" value="">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td><font size="2">Passwort:</font></td>
	<td><font size="2"><input type="password" name="password" value=""></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
	<td colspan=2 align=center><input type=submit value=Abmelden></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
<?
}
}
?> 
Diesen Beitrag
```
 </DIV>


----------



## maxXxXx (29. Januar 2005)

ja und?  

also wenn du es so hast, wie dein QUOTE, dann hast du keine meiner anwesung beffolgt.. dann hilf dir alleine oO

Am besten du downloadest dir ein komplett fertiges von z.B http://www.php-free.de wäre für dich am einfachsten


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

von der seite hab ich meins her nur finde ich es so wie es ist nicht gut.

weil wenn man halt auf abmelden klickt man gleich aus der datenbank gelöscht wird. 
und genau das will ich nicht. darum hab ich gefragt wie ich es machen soll das dies nicht passiert darauf hin hab ich diesen einen code da bekommen und es genau so eingebaut wie beschrieben nur leider hat es nicht geklappt. vieleicht könnte es mir nochmal einer erklären liebe grüße brian


----------



## maxXxXx (29. Januar 2005)

so wie ich es beschrieben habe, klappt es, und du erreichst genau das, was du willst, nämlcih des der User nicht aus der Datenbank gelöscht wird. Dann hast du was falsch gemacht... und wenn ich den code, den du eben gepostet has, sehe, dann sehe ich, des du nichts gemacht hast... naja viel erfolg noch


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

ok das mit dem ausloggen hab ich jetzt auch hinbekommen aber jetzt hab ich noch ein einziges problem und zwar mit diesem code hier

```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
die ("Sie müssen sich einloggen!");
}
?>
```
schützte ich meine seiten nun wird mir aber nur angezeigt sie müssen sich einloggen ich will aber das die leute dann zum login bereich weitergeleitet werden wir mach ich das nun wieder? liebe grüße brian


----------



## powerplayer (29. Januar 2005)

Hi, probier es mal so:


```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
header("Location: Login.php"); //sofortige weiterleitung des Browsers zur Login.php wenn die Login seite anders heisst musst du sie ändern
}
?>
```


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

da erhalte ich diese fehlermeldung

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/sms4allc/public_html/sms.php:4) in */home/sms4allc/public_html/sms.php* on line *7*


----------



## Timbonet (29. Januar 2005)

Zu dieser Fehlermeldung gibt es einen wunderbaren Eintrag in der PHP-FAQ hier im Forum.


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

hi könntest du mir bitte den link dazu geben? wäre total lieb von dir.


----------



## powerplayer (29. Januar 2005)

Denn nimm den der geht:


```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
echo '<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.deineseite.de/">';
 //sofortige weiterleitung des Browsers zu www.deineseite.de kannst du noch beliebig ändern
}
?>
```

du hättest ruhig mal im Forum nach weiterleitung suchen können, da zeigt er dir ganz viel an.

Gruß

P.s   hilft auch.


----------



## powerplayer (29. Januar 2005)

Nochwas unter content kannst du die zeit bis zur weiterleitung einstellen in sekunden:

z.B.


```
echo '<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3; URL=http://www.google.de/">';
```

Gruß


----------



## Timbonet (29. Januar 2005)

brianberlin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi könntest du mir bitte den link dazu geben? wäre total lieb von dir.



Du klickst auf "Programming", dann auf "PHP" und dann ist es schon der zweite Beitrag im Forum, der als "wichtig" markiert ist und folgenden Titel trägt: "PHP FAQ - Guckt bitte erst, ob euer Problem hier behandelt wird".


----------



## brianberlin (29. Januar 2005)

dankeschön jetzt leitet er mich aber auch weiter wenn ich eingelogt bin 
zeigt mir diese meldung an
*Warning*: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/sms4allc/public_html/sms.php:1) in */home/sms4allc/public_html/sms.php* on line *2*


----------



## powerplayer (29. Januar 2005)

Probiers mal so:


```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
echo 'Sie sind eingeloggt';
}
else
{
echo '<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.deineseite.de/">';
//sofortige weiterleitung des Browsers zu www.deineseite.de kannst du noch beliebig ändern
}
?>
```


----------



## Timbonet (30. Januar 2005)

powerplayer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <?php
> header("Location: Login.php");
> ?>
> ```



Das ist falsch, hier muß eine vollständige URL angegeben werden.


----------



## powerplayer (30. Januar 2005)

tut mir leid hatte ich einfach nur Kopiert   

Gruß


----------



## brianberlin (30. Januar 2005)

hi der geht auch nicht. was könnte ich noch ausprobieren?


----------



## brianberlin (30. Januar 2005)

noch eine frage wo ich nicht weiter komme und zwar wie mach ich es das dem user seine daten angezigt werden also die id sein benutztername passwort und email adresse? liebe grüße brian


----------



## brianberlin (30. Januar 2005)

also mit diesem code hier bekomm ich keine fehlermeldung aber man wird nicht automatisch weitergeleitet sondern muß erst auf hier klicken ich will aber das man automatisch weitergeleitet wird was muß ich jetzt ändern?

```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
die ("Klicke<a href=login.php/&quot;>hier</a> um dich einzuloggen");
}
?>
```


----------



## powerplayer (30. Januar 2005)

Du sagtest ja so geht es nicht richtig? sonst probier es nochmal:


```
<?php
session_start();
?>
<?
if (!session_is_registered('user'))
{
die ("<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.deineseite.de/">';");
}
?>
```

Du logst dich doch ein bevor du auf die Seite gehst oder nicht? die anderen müssen doch auf hier klicken. Also wenns nicht geht ist es doch nicht so tragisch.

Gruß


----------



## brianberlin (30. Januar 2005)

nee damit geht es nicht. naja also man sollte schon automatisch weitergeleitet werden schließlich find ich es einfach besser weil welcher user freut sich wenn er auf eine weiße seite kommt wo nur ein satz steht? und könntet ihr mir noch helfen bei der sache mit dem usernamen anzeigen usw? liebe grüße brian und vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## brianberlin (30. Januar 2005)

oder was ich auch total nett finden würde von euch wäre wenn jemand für dieses login system was man hier im forum findet das passende anmelde formular hätte und es mir geben könnte aber ich weiß das macht keiner oder doch? liebe grüße brian


----------



## powerplayer (30. Januar 2005)

Du willst immer nur haben, haben, haben auch wenn du keine ahnung davon hast ein bisschen musst du dir auch erarbeiten. 

Vieleicht suchst du mal unter Google    oder in der Tutorial section von Tutorials.de.
Guckst dir mal die Video tutorials an.

Vieleicht hilft dir ja auch mal der eine oder andere Code aus einem anderen tutorial weiter.

Gruß


----------



## powerplayer (31. Januar 2005)

Wenn du den namen in der Geschützten Seite des Users anzeigen möchtest den mache das so:


```
echo $_SESSION['user'];
```

Gruß


----------

